# Steyr C9-A1



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm looking at this pistol for EDC. Anyone out there with experience with the Steyr who can provide some revelation? Thanks!

Steyr Mannlicher US: Steyr Pistol C-A1


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have lots of concealed-carry experience, but none with that particular pistol.

One thing I note, from Steyr's own website: It's a short-barrel pistol, with a full-length grip.
That's exactly the opposite of a properly designed concealed-carry gun.

When you seek to conceal a pistol, it's the grip area that's hardest to hide.
The barrel, of any length, just slides as deeply as necessary into the holster or your pants-leg. But the grip area sticks out and creates a shape that's pretty distinct.

On the other hand, it's the barrel's length that gives you a long sight radius and some recoil-dampening mass cantilevered out in front of your hand.
So the really well designed concealed-carry pistol would have a very short grip and a long barrel. But this Steyr is quite the other way 'round.

Of course, a pistol with a short grip and a long barrel would be about as misshapen, and as ugly, as a pistol could get. You wouldn't want to buy one.
But I suggest, from experience, that the Steyr pistol that you reference would not be a good choice because it will be difficult to conceal well.

NOTE: Concealable pistols with short grips (and any length barrel) are very difficult to control, and learning to shoot one accurately and quickly takes lots and lots of practice. They are experts' tools, and not best suited to a beginner. Keep that in mind, when you make your final choice.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well I carry the Glock 19 now, and it is as good a CCW is I have found. I've carried the G's 26/27, and can handle both well, but found that the 19 is really just as easy to conceal and gives me another 3 to 5 rounds. I wondered the same thing about the grip on the Steyr, and that is my main concern for it being a CCW pistol. Thanks for the insight. Confirms what I was thinking.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have only handled the Steyr pistols, but not fired them. I did really like the feel of the pistols and would like to own one. As far as carry? I would classify them the same as any other "IWB" carry gun. With the right carry rig, you would be surprised what you can carry.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I have only handled the Steyr pistols, but not fired them. I did really like the feel of the pistols and would like to own one. As far as carry? I would classify them the same as any other "IWB" carry gun. With the right carry rig, you would be surprised what you can carry.


Agreed. I owned one and they shoot well. Better than Glock and the M&P. But at the time I could not fine the right carry rig, so I went back to Glock.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess that the real issue, to me, is: Why carry a short-barrelled pistol, which is inherently less accurate, when it isn't necessary?
If the pistol has a full-length grip (the hard part to conceal) it should also have a full-length barrel.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I guess that the real issue, to me, is: Why carry a short-barrelled pistol, which is inherently less accurate, when it isn't necessary?
> If the pistol has a full-length grip (the hard part to conceal) it should also have a full-length barrel.


Well, they are very accurate. My only concern was the longer grip. If you get the chance you should shoot one. You'd probably enjoy it if nothing else.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

A friend has had three of them. All were problematic. He's now a Glock and Walther fan.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> A friend has had three of them. All were problematic. He's now a Glock and Walther fan.


I think I like too many guns to be a one brand man, or even a two brand man, but I do like the Glock. I have two, the Gen4 17 and 19, and they are incredibly smooth. I do like the look and feel of the Walther, but I've never shot one. I need to though b/c I hear really good things about them, and heck. 007!

I bought a Steyr S model a could years ago on the advice of a guy who carried the M, and he said he'd had his 10 years and put over 25K rounds through his with no malfunctions. I liked the S! It was smoother than the Glock, and it never jammed on me once. I just couldn't find a carry rig I liked for it, and so I decided to go back to what I truly trust. Glock. I love the Sig line, especially the P226, 229 and 220. They just aren't as conducive for CCW as the Glock for me. I also like the M&Ps. Like I said somewhere, I have the Shield (my wife's) and it is really a great pistol. I've owned the 9 and 45, but ultimately went back to Glock. I guess I just like the way it fits and works for me better. I could use almost anything, but having the choice, I prefer Glock.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not saying that anyone has to be a one or two brand person. Only that this friend is. He has a different outlook on his purchases and is not looking to be a collector of any sorts. He really liked what the Steyr seemed to have to offer but the guns didn't deliver and customer support was subpar. When customer support directs you to a gun forum for a fix consisting of using parts from another make and model to try and improve a known issue there is something rotten.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> I'm not saying that anyone has to be a one or two brand person. Only that this friend is. He has a different outlook on his purchases and is not looking to be a collector of any sorts. He really liked what the Steyr seemed to have to offer but the guns didn't deliver and customer support was subpar. When customer support directs you to a gun forum for a fix consisting of using parts from another make and model to try and improve a known issue there is something rotten.


I didn't think you were, I was just conversing.


----------

